# Ingenieurskunst - Was sollte ich alles dabei haben?



## Littletall (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hoffe, der Titel ist nicht irreführend. Mir ist nix besseres eingefallen.

Jedenfalls, vor kurzem habe ich meinen Ingi auf 85 gespielt. Der Beruf auf 525 steht noch aus, wird aber in Kürze auch noch erreicht werden.

Was ich mich jetzt frage...jeder Ingi, den ich kenne, hat immer eine Tonne Gimmicks dabei.

Ich würd mich auch gern eindecken, wirklich viel habe ich aber nicht entdeckt bisher.

Ich habe:

Turbogetriebene Flugmaschine
Gnomisches Armeemesser
MOLL-E
Entwaffeneter mechanischer Begleiter

Ganz schön wenig, was? Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben, was ich noch herstellen kann und wo ich evtl. das Rezept dazu herbekomme?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Cassiopheia (1. Juli 2011)

~ warum auch immer hier stand die hälfte vom nächsten post ~


----------



## Cassiopheia (1. Juli 2011)

Jeeves sollte nicht fehlen  Rezept farmbar zB in den Hallen des Steins. (droppt in inis / raids wesentlich besser als in der freien welt, zumindest nach meiner erfahrung).

außerdem würd ich nie auf die 2 teleporter verzichten + das wurmloch.

und sonst gibts noch tonnen fun-items (unterschiedliche je nach spezialisierung).

am besten schaust du dich einfach mal in der datenbank hier bei buffed oder bei wowhead um. denn geschmäcker sind ja verschieden


----------



## Littletall (1. Juli 2011)

Danke schonmal.

Was mich interessiert, das hat einer unsere Gildies, sind so Raketenstiefel. Der hat sich damit zwar schon manchmal in den Tod gejumpt (ist auch noch Tank), aber es war immer sehr witzig ^^

Ist das so eine Art VZ? Kann man die Ingi VZs eigentlich auch mit den regulären VZs kombinieren oder braucht man dafür extra Gegenstände?


----------



## hexxhexx (1. Juli 2011)

- Gnomischer Gravitationsbrunnen
- Weltenvergrößerer
- Wurmlochgenerator
- Die diversen Pets
- Röntgenbrille *sabber*
- Zielatrappe
- Mechanisches Schaf
- Gedankenkontrollhelm (Heißt der so?)
- ggf. Dehnbares Innenfutter; gut beim Farmen; (du fliegst, siehts ein Erz.. abmounten Sturzflug und Fallschirm ziehen)
- Raketenwerfer, Britzelstrahlen, alles was qualmt und zischt und Schaden macht,....
- Turboschnelle Flugmaschine

bin nicht eingelockt, sonst würde ich noch mehr von dem aufzählen, was ich habe


----------



## Cassiopheia (1. Juli 2011)

Ingi Verzauberungen können parallel zu den normalen genutzt werden. Es gibt welche auf Umhang, Hände und Gürtel.


----------

